# Pokemon anime: ineteresting moments



## ramsey276 (Mar 4, 2010)

Currently, Midekai has as user pic a shot of Machop, Mahcoke and Machamp in a what-the-MON stance. I find the evolution line appearing at once smething rare, and would love to know: WHEN in the Pokemon anime it happened?


That reminded me of a pic I saw where a Machoke is either tending to a man's sprained ankle or giving him a massage. Anyone knows when that happened? As soon as Cable TV left home, I no longer could follow Pokemon outside my GBA...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 5, 2010)

I like the Dratini episode where the one guy points a revolver at Ash's face, twice.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 5, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I like the Dratini episode where the one guy points a revolver at Ash's face, twice.


Funny how that episode got banned outside of Japan due to the appearance of a firearm when Team Rocket uses a lot of crap capable of worse damage than just a single bullet in many of the episodes.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 5, 2010)

this, too


----------



## ramsey276 (Mar 8, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I like the Dratini episode where the one guy points a revolver at Ash's face, twice.



Ah, one of the banned episodes, right? I won't ask why Satoshi gets a gun on his face, TWICE... maybe I'll find that episode?

THere was another banned one where Kojiro was wearing a FEMALE BATHING SUIT costume! What was he THINKING?! Pokemon has crazy humor sometimes, but that just makes me want to find those episodes!

The "epilepsy warning" episode is one I will watch in my room, since I MAY have it...

You haven't seen either of those I started the thread with?


----------



## ramsey276 (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


>



Good grief, what happened to make her LOOK like that?!


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

My favorite episodes of Pokemon are the ones on the S.S. Anne


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

ramsey276 said:


> Good grief, what happened to make her LOOK like that?!


James was crotch deep in the cat.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 9, 2010)

... There were interesting moments in the anime?

I dunno. By the time I was 12, I realized the anime would never have anything really new to offer, just fillers up the wazoo and the same old tired jokes. Not to mention it only got gayer as time went on, and I wish I meant in the dicks-touching sort of way.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

ramsey276 said:


> Good grief, what happened to make her LOOK like that?!


I dunno, but I heard it was interesting.


----------



## Amoranis (Mar 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... There were interesting moments in the anime?



i dare u :!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 9, 2010)

Slut said:


> James was crotch deep in the cat.


 INGENIOUS!!!


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 9, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> this, too



I knew James wasn't a man...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

It's comforting to know that even after all these years, James is still crossdressing.


----------



## ramsey276 (Mar 13, 2010)

Niemand said:


> James was crotch deep in the cat.




... could you please ELABORATE? or at least give an episode number? 

... CROTCH DEEP?!


----------



## Hir (Mar 13, 2010)

Was there actually a moment in this horrible show where the characters showed even a shred of personality?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Was there actually a moment in this horrible show where the characters showed even a shred of personality?


You're totally missing the point of animation.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Was there actually a moment in this horrible show where the characters showed even a shred of personality?


First episode.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


>


She kind of looks like she is going
"AAAAAAAAAAAHDUUURRRRRRRR!"


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2010)

Ash in one of his rare pervert moments. (Couldn't resist... Ash is so adorable here.)


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 20, 2010)

Where does he take him...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My favorite episodes of Pokemon are the ones on the S.S. Anne



"Anybody not here, raise your hands!"


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 20, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> this, too


"Look a can make them bigger!"


----------



## DomiNekoyasha (Mar 22, 2010)

This is just nuts! XD James in a Bodysuit? This is epic. And with overgrown-boobs! I'm sorry, That's too weird! XD


----------



## WolfGlow (Mar 22, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> this, too



... that episode got banned, I think.
I've just seen it on youtube or whatever xD


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 22, 2010)

WolfGlow said:


> ... that episode got banned, I think.
> I've just seen it on youtube or whatever xD



yeah, it got banned^^


----------



## DomiNekoyasha (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah,but they re-did it so James could have a smaller-breasted bodysuit.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 22, 2010)

DomiNekoyasha said:


> Yeah,but they re-did it so James could have a smaller-breasted bodysuit.



ive heard that 4-kids simply cut out all parts about james and the whole episode was extremely horrible (and less sexy) because of that =/


----------



## DomiNekoyasha (Mar 22, 2010)

They did. Not cool.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

At the risk of necroing a thread....


----------

